# Dienstagstreff 18.15 Uhr



## Rockyalex! (16. August 2005)

Hi Biker,

wollte nur noch mal posten, dass sich Dienstags weiterhin um 18.15 Uhr die Ralf - Truppe an der Ecke Obere Löhr/Bahnhofstraße trifft. (von den Kinos Richtung Bahnhof, erste Kreuzung!) 

Die Alpenüberquerer und ein Teil der Urlauber ist zurück und es gibt bestimmt viel zu erzählen...

Wie immer: *gemäßigtes Tempo * zum Reden und Landschaft anschauen.

Wer sich allerdings auspowern will, kann dass auch tun und mit den "Spitzenfahrern" die Berge raufkacheln, um oben zu warten. 
Mir machts jedenfalls immer Spass mitzufahren und man kann auch schon mal mit einigen "Fahrtechnikern" eine alternative Abkürzung/Schleife drehen. 
Danach gehen einige immer noch die Flüssigkeitsspeicher auffüllen, auch nett...genau wie auf der Tour, kann hier über Touren/Reviere/Material gefachsimpelt werden.
Gruss, bis heut abend,
Alex


----------



## Mc_Fly (16. August 2005)

Dann sieht man sich heute Abend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockyalex! (17. August 2005)

Hi!
Coole Tour gestern abend; das Wetter war doch noch sehr angenehm.
Fahrtechnik kann man ja auch im Schlick bergauf verbessern  .

Alex, der sich fragt, wo Mc Fly war


----------



## Mc_Fly (17. August 2005)

Rockyalex! schrieb:
			
		

> Alex, der sich fragt, wo Mc Fly war



Wieso überrascht mich diese Frage nicht ??    

Ich bin zu spät gewesen.
War um 18:23 am Treffpunkt.

TIGER, sulibats und ich (alle zu spät) sind auf der anderen Rheinseite 
rumgegurkt (in der Hoffnung, das wir euch treffen).

War ne coole Tour. 
Naja ...... Bis auf den Sturz ins Gebüsch (sche... Schotterberg).

Beim nächsten Dienstagstreff werde ich früher in Bonn abhauen
und mein RAD direkt mitbringen.


----------



## Rockyalex! (17. August 2005)

Gibts doch gar nicht...
Ich hab noch versucht Tiger zurückzurufen (ca. 18.30) da waren wir an einem Anstieg in den Stadtwald, hat aber keiner abgenommen.
Alex


----------



## Tiger 2001 (18. August 2005)

Hi,

@Alex habs erst nach der Tour gesehen, dass Du auch versucht hast mich zu erreichen.
Als ich Dich nicht erreicht hab und keiner mehr am Treffpunkt zu sehen war, hab ich drauf getippt, dass Ihr die andere Rheinseite fahrt.

Wir haben dann beschlossen die Tour Bienhorntal-B1-Schotterabfahrt unter die Stollen zu nehmen.

War ne schöne Tour (wie immer).

Wie siehts mit heute Abend aus?

Gruss
T.


----------



## Mc_Fly (18. August 2005)

Tiger 2001 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Tour Bienhorntal-B1-Schotterabfahrt unter die Stollen zu nehmen.
> 
> War ne schöne Tour (wie immer).
> ...


War ne richtig schöne Tour. . . . . .
Nur meine Seite schmerzt ..... ahhh.
Wer kommt denn auf die dumme Idee einen Schotterberg runter zu fahren    

Zur Krönung hab ich mich gestern In Boppard nochmal abgelgt ..... aarrrrrgs.
Da fährt man Jahrelang ohne Sturz und dann ......


----------



## Rockyalex! (18. August 2005)

Hi T. 
hab gerade erst gelesen und mach mich noch auf eine ganz kleine Runde auf. Ich bin aber heut morgen schon die königsbacher runter...
Gruß, 
Alex


----------



## sebot.rlp (21. August 2005)

Hallo,

ein Freund und ich fahren jetzt schon so 1 Jahr Mountainbike und wir suchen mitlerweile immer neue Herausforderungen. Bin durch einen Freund auf dieses Forum gekommen und wollte mal fragen ob wir mal bei euch mitfahren könnten?

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Mc_Fly (22. August 2005)

Wie siehts aus.
Was ist für morgen geplant.

Wer kommt alles ?
Woher geht die Tour ?

Bin noch am überlegen, ob ich mein Bike direkt ins Auto packe und mit nach Bonn nehme .... 
Somit wäre gewährleistet das ich pünktlich in Koblenz bin


----------



## Rockyalex! (22. August 2005)

Hi Biker,
Treffen wie immer, klar könnt ihr mitfahren; ob das mit der "Herausforderung" hinhaut, sei dahingestellt. 
Seit pünktlich, denn *geplant* ist um 18.15 loszufahren. Dunkelheit!!!

Ich bin nicht da, muss leider im Bikepark schreddern  , aber es werden genug Biker mitfahren.
Gruss Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebot.rlp (22. August 2005)

Habt ihr schon ne Vorstellung wo es hergeht?

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## Pedalritter (22. August 2005)

Ahoi ,

ist doch relativ egal wo´s hergeht , hauptsache es macht Spass    !!

Die Tour wird meißt eh vor Ort geplant , mal so und mal so    ,
das ist halt das schöne daran , man weiß vorher nie wo´s hingeht   .

Also dann bis morgen , wenn alles gutgeht bin ich dabei !!

Gruss Pedalritter


----------



## Mc_Fly (23. August 2005)

Arrrgs,

ich habe eben "bei der Einfahrt in die Tiefgarage" gesehen das unser Bürokomplex direkt an der "letzen Meile" der DeutschlandTour liegt.

Und jetzt kommt mein Problem.
Ab 16:00 Uhr ist die Straße komplett für den Verkehr gesperrt.
Wenn ich bis 16:00 Uhr mit meiner Arbeit fertig bin, fahre ich heute Abend in 
Koblenz mit.

Falls nicht, 
Schau ich mir die DeutschlandTour an und komme erst gegen 22.00 Uhr 
nach Hause *args*

Sorry, falls es nicht hinhaut.

Grüße nach Koblenz


----------



## Rockyalex! (29. August 2005)

Und hats geklappt?

Hoffe ich seh morgen neue Gesichter...Bei dem Wetter!!!
Alex


----------



## Mc_Fly (29. August 2005)

Rockyalex! schrieb:
			
		

> Und hats geklappt?
> 
> Hoffe ich seh morgen neue Gesichter...Bei dem Wetter!!!
> Alex



Jepp, War ne sehr feuchte Tour   

Ich wer morgen das RAD mit nach Bonn nehmen um pünktlich in KO zu sein.


----------



## Pedalritter (29. August 2005)

Also ich werd mir erst mal die Sonne auf den Pelz brennen lassen im Schwimmbad   . 
Die letzten Ferientage muß man mit den Kids bei dem Wetter noch genießen , und da hat man im Schwimmbad etwas seine Ruhe   .
Aber mal schau´n wie lang es wird , dann bin ich auch dabei !! 
Aber dann diesmal pünktlich    .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mc_Fly (31. August 2005)

Coole Tour gestern Abend. 
Wow ... Der Fischer Pfad ist genial ... 

Freu mich auf die nächste Fischer Pfad Tour


----------



## Rockyalex! (1. September 2005)

Hi Mc Fly, hi Biker
am Samstag fahren wir zumindest zwei Wege, die so in der Klasse Fischer-Pfad mitspielen. 
Wenn du/ihr Lust hast/habt: 13.00 Uhr Sporthalle Oberwerth Treppe am Haupteingang.
Gruss Alex


----------



## Mc_Fly (1. September 2005)

Rockyalex! schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Mc Fly, hi Biker
> am Samstag fahren wir zumindest zwei Wege, die so in der Klasse Fischer-Pfad mitspielen.
> Wenn du/ihr Lust hast/habt: 13.00 Uhr Sporthalle Oberwerth Treppe am Haupteingang.
> Gruss Alex


Kann am Samstag erst ab 15:30 Uhr. 
Ich muss bis um 15:00 Uhr beim Feuerfest in Boppard helfen.


----------



## godzilla71 (1. September 2005)

hola !
ich kann zwar samstag nicht (da spielt doch die TUS   ), würde aber gerne sonntag einen etwas längeren ausritt machen. bin aber eher so der berauf-typ (hardtail + weniger mut bzu lebensverachtenden abfahrten).

Wer lust hat, einfach antworten. stadtwald, bopparder ecke, schmittenhöhe, alles möglich, mir relativ egal.



			
				Mc_Fly schrieb:
			
		

> Kann am Samstag erst ab 15:30 Uhr.
> Ich muss bis um 15:00 Uhr beim Feuerfest in Boppard helfen.


----------



## sebot.rlp (1. September 2005)

Hallo,

könnt ihr mir vielleicht mal sagen, wo es im Stadtwald noch gute Abfahrten, wie z.b. der Fischerpfad oder etwas weniger aggresive?

Vielen Dank

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## karmakiller (1. September 2005)

wenn du vom Remstecken aus kommst und die Hunsrückhöhenstraße überquerst, weiter geradeaus, wo es rechts hoch zum Fernsehturm geht und links runter zum Kühkopf 
dieser Weg runter zum Forsthaus Kühkopf ist geschottert und sehr breit , aber parallel dazu führt auf der rechten Seite ein schmaler Pfad nach unten , der ist sehr schön zu fahren wie ich finde 

ich kenne allerdings den Fischerpfad nur vom Namen , weiß nicht wie krass der Unterschied dazu ist
jedenfalls macht es Spaß obigen Weg runterzuheizen


----------



## Pedalritter (1. September 2005)

@godzilla 71 

hm , Sonntag hört sich eigentlich gut an !!!  Kommt halt darauf an um wieviel Uhr Du starten willst   .
Da wir ja wohl schon ein paar mal Dienstags zuammen gefahren sind dürfte das zusammenfahren wohl kein Problem sein   , o.k. bin halt eher ein Bergaufbremser   .
Und wenn Du Richtung Boppard fahren willst kann man sich ja in Waldesch/Hünenfeld treffen , dann hätt ich´s nicht so weit     .

@sebot.rlp

kennen tu ich schon noch ein paar solcher wege , wohl nicht so hart wie der Fischerpfad , aber auch welche die Spass machen !!
Allerdings liegen die alle zwischen Rhens und Boppard   .

Gruss Pedalritter


----------



## sebot.rlp (1. September 2005)

Ne suche eher welche im Umkreis Koblenz-Waldesch. Muss ja net so hart sein wie der Fischerpfad, obwohl ich den Fischerpfad bis zu den losen Steinen hammer geil finde und supi zum fahren.
Wenn ich es schaffe komme ich demnächst mal wieder mit Dienstags. Könnt mir ja dann vielleicht ein paar zeigen, wenn es sich ergibt.

Gruß
Sebastian


----------



## karmakiller (1. September 2005)

ich muß mir den Fischerpfad doch mal ansehen   
ist dort schieben/tragen problemlos möglich wenn man nicht mehr weiter will ähm kann ?


----------



## sulibats (1. September 2005)

karmakiller schrieb:
			
		

> ich muß mir den Fischerpfad doch mal ansehen
> ist dort schieben/tragen problemlos möglich wenn man nicht mehr weiter will ähm kann ?


Kannst ja mal den Kollegen fragen, welcher sich am Dienstag beim Fischerpfad sein Hinterrad geschrottet und dann ab der Hälfte, nach nem kleinen Service,  bis runter geschoben hat.  

Ist jedenfalls kein Problem. Würde mal sagen das man den gesamten Fischerpfad schiebend in 10min unten ist, fahrend sind es je nach Fahrer wohl so 3-5 min.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## godzilla71 (2. September 2005)

also, ich würde gerne nach 'nem guten frühstück los, so 10 - 10.30. da ich in arenberg wohne (also noch etwas anfahrt habe) wäre dann so 11.00 treffen ok, von mir aus auch gerne in waldesch oder hünefeld.
Nehme auch an, dass wir uns von Dienstags kennen. Mein radel ist silber-weiß, und es steht groß und breit "Godzilla" drauf.



hm , Sonntag hört sich eigentlich gut an !!!  Kommt halt darauf an um wieviel Uhr Du starten willst   .
Da wir ja wohl schon ein paar mal Dienstags zuammen gefahren sind dürfte das zusammenfahren wohl kein Problem sein   , o.k. bin halt eher ein Bergaufbremser   .
Und wenn Du Richtung Boppard fahren willst kann man sich ja in Waldesch/Hünenfeld treffen , dann hätt ich´s nicht so weit     .

@sebot.rlp

kennen tu ich schon noch ein paar solcher wege , wohl nicht so hart wie der Fischerpfad , aber auch welche die Spass machen !!
Allerdings liegen die alle zwischen Rhens und Boppard   .

Gruss Pedalritter[/QUOTE]


----------



## Rockyalex! (3. September 2005)

Rockyalex! schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Mc Fly, hi Biker
> am Samstag fahren wir zumindest zwei Wege, die so in der Klasse Fischer-Pfad mitspielen.
> Wenn du/ihr Lust hast/habt: 13.00 Uhr Sporthalle Oberwerth Treppe am Haupteingang.
> Gruss Alex



Gilt immer noch! 
Ich hab am Sonntag leider keine Zeit, viel Spass
Alex


----------



## Pedalritter (5. September 2005)

@godzilla71

Hat Spass gemacht am Sonntag , und ist Wiederholungswürdig    .
Wieviel km hast Du denn nachher auf Tacho gehabt   .
Tja mit Dienstags hat sich das wohl bald Erledigt   , es wird ja jetzt ganz schön schnell Dunkel   .

bis denne

Pedalritter


----------



## godzilla71 (6. September 2005)

80 km standen nachher drauf - war dann nach dem radler im biergarten auch schon fast betüddelt - auf leeren magen wirkt alkohol bei hohem puls doch irgendwie anders   

waren echt schöne strecken dabei  - kronprinzenpfad z.B. oder der schmale bergab-trail 

ich bin heute abend dabei ...


----------



## Pedalritter (6. September 2005)

ich kann heut nicht  , meine mittlere hat heut Einschulung    

Viel spass euch allen


----------



## Rockyalex! (6. September 2005)

Hallo Biker,
wegen deer Dunkelheit mach ich mir auch schon meine Gedanken. Obwohl es noch ein Zeitlang normal laufen müsste. Aber:

Hätte von euch jemand Lust, das Treff im Winter weiter zu betreiben? 
Mit Lampe usw.? Niko und ich wollten sowas machen und ein fester Termin ist doch immer was wert... eben Dienstag.

Gruss Alex


----------



## Mc_Fly (6. September 2005)

Auch ich muss für heute Abend absagen.

Ich muss (naja - ehr freiwillig) auf´n B-Day Grill Abend ...     

Für den Winter kann man auch Samstag oder Sonntag Nachmittag einplanen.


----------



## Rockyalex! (6. September 2005)

Natürlich geht das Wochenende.

Wollte nur mal nachhören, ob Interesse an Nacht(-Abend) Biking besteht.
Eben auch wegen des Termins, der so schön passt.
Samstags fahrn wir eh.
Alex


----------



## sulibats (6. September 2005)

Rockyalex! schrieb:
			
		

> Natürlich geht das Wochenende.
> 
> Wollte nur mal nachhören, ob Interesse an Nacht(-Abend) Biking besteht.
> Eben auch wegen des Termins, der so schön passt.
> ...


Wie sieht es denn da mit der notwendigen Lichtanlage aus? Habe Licht fürs MTB (LED-Funzel) und die ist schon hell, ob man damit allerdings im Wald bei absoluter Dunkelheit sicher unterwegs sein kann, hab ich noch nie ausprobiert. Grundsätzlich hätte ich da aber großes Interesse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## >Helge< (6. September 2005)

..also ich hätte da Interesse!
Dank meiner neuen Sigma Evo/ Evo X sollte das keine Probleme machen!


----------



## Rockyalex! (8. September 2005)

Ich kenn einige Biker die im Winter, im Dunklen fahren. Die haben allerdings Lupine oder ähnliche Geräte. Je mehr Biker, desto schöner wäre sowas und desto heller ist der Wald.
Gruss Alex


----------



## Mc_Fly (13. September 2005)

Wie sieht es mit heute Abend aus?

Wer ist dabei ?


----------



## nitro_x (5. Oktober 2005)

Noch mal noch oben 

Trefft ihr euch immer noch Dienstags um 18.15? Um 19 wird es ja schon dunkel.

Wann radelt ihr mal wieder was am WE? Wenn es anfängerfreundlich ist würde ich mich gerne mal anschließen  

ca Alex


----------



## dodo1912 (17. Oktober 2005)

wie sieht es nu aus morgen? von wegen licht...hab nur so ne cateye funzel und da muesste ich auch noch die halterung suchen....


startet ihr frueher, oder wird halt im dunkeln gefahren?


gruss dennis


----------



## Rockyalex! (20. Oktober 2005)

Hi,
einige aus dem Treff gehen jetzt Dienstags laufen. Ansonsten ist die "Abschiedstour" am letzten Samstag gefahren worden.

Es gibt wohl ein Abendtreff Donnerstags an dem ich mich persöhnlich beteiligen werde. Falls hier Interesse besteht können wir gerne mal in den Abendlichen Stadtwald oder Lahnsteiner Seite fahren. 
Am Wochenende gehen die Aktionen, zumindest unserer "Freeride"-Fraktion weiter, vgl. Elztal; schau einfach hier rein.
Gruss Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Guidchen (20. Oktober 2005)

@Alex:

ich muss hier mal meinen tiefsten Respekt ausdrücken. Ich hab mir die Tage Bilder von dir und Dave angeschaut. Von so einer Bikebeherrschung bin ich leider noch weit entfernt. Echter Wahnsinn !!!

Habe zwar auch schon den Fischerpfad gefahren (aber ohne die Treppe runter zur Mosel ihr Verrückten    )

Auch wenn ich mit meinen 35 Jahren schon etwas vorsichtiger fahre als ein jugendlicher Heißsporn, so würde ich schon gerne noch ein bisschen meinen Fahrstil verbessern, besonderns im Trailbereich.

Wie habt ihr Kerle so fahren gelernt? Würde mich gerne mal mit dir unterhalten per ICQ oder MSN. Wenn du möchtest könntest du mir mal Kontaktmöglichkeit per mail oder PM zukommen lassen?

Würde mich freuen ....

Keine Angst - geht nur ums Biken- ich bin verheiratet     


Gruß

Guido


----------



## dodo1912 (20. Oktober 2005)

na Donnerstag ist eher schlecht...da hab ich Schwimmtraining...


Welche Bilder? Zeig mal...Die Treppe kenn ich


----------



## Rockyalex! (21. Oktober 2005)

Hi Biker,
ich denke es hängt nicht am Alter. Und ich hoffe in fünf Jahren kann ich besser fahren als jetzt  .
Da die meisten unserer Truppe über dreißig sind und einige erst vor kurzem angefangen haben kniffligere Sachen zu fahren solltest du die Hoffnung nicht aufgeben.
Fahr doch einfach mal mit, wer Spass an Endurofahren hat, der lernt auch schnell dazu. 
Alex
ps: Haben wir irgenwann mal die Treppe am Fischerpfad geknipst? Wo hast du das Bild gefunden? www.trailhunter.de?


----------



## Guidchen (21. Oktober 2005)

> ich denke es hängt nicht am Alter. Und ich hoffe in fünf Jahren kann ich besser fahren als jetzt  .
> Da die meisten unserer Truppe über dreißig sind und einige erst vor kurzem angefangen haben kniffligere Sachen zu fahren solltest du die Hoffnung nicht aufgeben.
> Fahr doch einfach mal mit, wer Spass an Endurofahren hat, der lernt auch schnell dazu.
> Alex
> ps: Haben wir irgenwann mal die Treppe am Fischerpfad geknipst? Wo hast du das Bild gefunden?



Jepp- bei trailhunter.de gefunden.

Seit ihr auf Bernds Seite nicht mehr so aktiv ?  Bringe mein Bike auch immer zu Bernd. 

Hoffnung stirbt natürlich zuletzt- aber ich bin gerade erst wieder dabei, nach längerer Pause wieder ins Biken einzusteigen und renne noch verzweifelt meiner einstigen Kondition und Technik hinterher. 
Ich halte nur ungern eine Truppe auf, denn was ich bisher von euch gesehen habe    Da komm ich nicht mit ... Und ich bin bestimmt kein Bergaufbremser-ich lass es auch gerne mal laufen, aber so Dinge wie die Treppen im Hexenpfad sind für mich einfach noch unfahrbar. 
Denke mein Kopf macht da zu ...


Wenn ich wieder einigermaßen fit bin, werde ich sicher mal gerne zu eurer Truppe dazustoßen, so als natürlicher Bremsklotz   

Würde mich aber mal gerne mit dir darüber unterhalten wie ich am besten meine Fahrtechnik verbessern und trainieren kann. Vielleicht kann man sich mal treffen, telefonieren oder chatten ....



Gruß

Guido


----------



## nitro_x (21. Oktober 2005)

Diese Treppe?

Würde als Anfänger ja auch gerne mal mit, aber der respekt vor den Profis und die fehlende Technik und Kondition  

Wie wäre mal ne Einführung für Anfänger in die runde?


----------



## Siebenberg (21. Oktober 2005)

Hallo

Wie schaut es denn mit morgen mittag aus? Wollte Fischer und Königsbacher Fahren.Allerdings nur wenn der Wettergott mitspielt.Und vielleicht noch ne Lage am Königsbacher Kicker auflegen .

Grüße Swen


----------



## nitro_x (21. Oktober 2005)

Sonntag soll das Wetter besser werden


----------



## Mc_Fly (22. Oktober 2005)

Sonntag Vormittag wäre ich mit von der Party   

Fischerpfad kommt immer gut .... !


----------



## nitro_x (22. Oktober 2005)

Also ich hätte Sonntag zeit, wollte eh fahren....wenn wer Lust hat und sich an einem Anfänger nicht stört   schieben soll ja keine Schande sein hab ich mir sagen lassen.

Und weder fischer noch köbatrail kenne ich net...von daher...  


Alternativ könnte man auch nen Kaffeeplausch wo halten....ist ja auch mal nett...wenn das Wetter nicht will


----------



## Siebenberg (22. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

Habe heute schon meine Runde gedreht,sorry. Aber ob ich morgen Zeit und Lust habe ist eher ungewiss. Werde wenn morgen was gehen sollte aber vorher nochmal hier vorbeischauen.

Grüße und viel Spass dann morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockyalex! (30. Oktober 2005)

Hi Biker,
bin gestern erst wieder aus dem Kurzurlaub zurück gekommen, denke aber einer Tour sollte nix im Wege stehen.
Morgen fahren wir nach Boppard, wobei da die Springerei nix für Anfänger ist, aber der Weg dahin ist eigentlich eine gute Gelegenheit zu fachsimpeln. Wenn jemandem dann die knipserei usw. langweilig wird kann er ja dann heimfahren. Tempo ist gemütlich, Start 13.00 Uhr an der Sporthalle Oberwerth, (Treppe am Haupteingang). Antwort erbeten sonst fahr ich woanders lang.
Gruß, wär schön wenns klappt,
Alex


----------



## Mc_Fly (30. Oktober 2005)

Rockyalex! schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Biker,
> ... nach Boppard, wobei da die Springerei nix für Anfänger ist, aber der Weg dahin ist eigentlich eine gute Gelegenheit zu fachsimpeln. Wenn jemandem dann die knipserei usw. langweilig wird kann er ja dann heimfahren. Tempo ist gemütlich, Start 13.00 Uhr an der Sporthalle Oberwerth, (Treppe am Haupteingang)....
> Alex



Ich wollte morgen ne Runde in Boppard drehen.
Falls Interesse besteht, werde ich auf die 13.00 Uhr Tour aus Koblenz warten.

Treffpunkt wäre dann am Dirtpark.
Tour .... Werden wir dann morgen aussuchen. Es gibt genügend Wege nach ROM


----------



## Siebenberg (30. Oktober 2005)

@ Alex

Hallo,denke mal Dave hat dich dann wohl erreicht.Bin morgen mit am Start. Auch wenn mir eher nach Seilbahn zumute ist.Aber das kann man ja einbauen. Habe da von Do noch die obere Schlüsselstelle offen,   . Trotz neuer Gabel doch noch gebockt der Kopf. 

Bis morgen dann. Hoffe bei selbem Traumwetter, Grüße


----------



## nitro_x (30. Oktober 2005)

Habt ihr alle Urlaub?    muß arbeiten  

Aber irgendwann bekomme ich es schon hin. 

Würd mich auf jeden fall riesig freuen euch mal kennen zu lernen


----------



## Rockyalex! (30. Oktober 2005)

Hi Biker,
ich denke, dass wir dann gegen 14.00 in Boppard sind. Ich mach aber nachher den Treffpunkt mit den anderen aus, die mit Autos nachkommen. 
@mcFly
Ich hab ja noch deine Handy Nr. und meld mich, wenn wir auf dem Weg sind
wir fahren auf jeden Fall aber dann noch
(@siebenberg) eine Schlüsselstelle.

Gruß Alex


----------



## Mc_Fly (30. Oktober 2005)

nitro_x schrieb:
			
		

> Habt ihr alle Urlaub?    ...


jepp 



			
				Rockyalex! schrieb:
			
		

> ich denke, dass wir dann gegen 14.00 in Boppard sind. Ich mach aber nachher den Treffpunkt mit den anderen aus, die mit Autos nachkommen.
> @mcFly
> Ich hab ja noch deine Handy Nr. und meld mich, wenn wir auf dem Weg sind.....


Mach das ... 
see ya


----------



## Pedalritter (30. Oktober 2005)

Na , dann viel Spass morgen !!! 

Da werdn sich die Wanderer an der Seilbahn freuen !! Es ist ja ein Brückentag , da haben viele frei , und das Wetter soll ja auch noch gut sein .

Aber Trotzdem viel Spass !!


----------



## Guidchen (31. Oktober 2005)

Wenn ihr Bilder schießt, könntet ihr die hier einstellen? 

Wäre schön wenn ich euer Treiben wenigstens auf Pics bewundern könnte, ich muß nämlich auch arbeiten ...   

Viel Spaß ....


Gruß
Guido


----------



## Rockyalex! (31. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Guidchen!
Das Wetter scheint ja sehr schön zu werden, zusammen mit dem Laub werden das bestimmt tolle Bilder!
Wir denken an die arbeitenden Biker,
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiger 2001 (31. Oktober 2005)

Hi,

wie sieht's denn morgen mit ner Tour aus. Bin nach meinem Umzug wieder fahrbereit!
Wollte so um 14 Uhr ab Ko was fahren!

Gruß
T.


----------



## Mc_Fly (31. Oktober 2005)

Ich hab heute ne schreckliche Entdeckung gemacht ...... 
Seht selbst ..... *kopfschüttel*

Rahmen_Bruch_1 
Sieht stark nach einem Materialfehler aus.

Rahmen_Bruch_2 
Schaut euch mal den Verlauf vom Oberrohr an.

Ich könnt  

(Frage: Funktioniert die Pic-Funktion nicht? )


----------



## nitro_x (31. Oktober 2005)

Heute passiert?

Mein Beileid!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GT_Frodo (31. Oktober 2005)

Hi!
Mein Beileid - kommt mir bekannt vor.
Meins ist inzwischen wenigstens schon beim Hersteller, 
der sich hoffentlich baldigst äußert.

Viel Erfolg bei der Garantieabwicklung!


----------



## dave (1. November 2005)

@Mc_Fly:
Jetzt steht dem Helius nichts mehr im Wege ...! 

@Pedalritter:
Die Wanderer hatten sich tatsächlich gefreut! Wir sind am Spätnachmittag runter. Ging auch nicht anders, weil ich ja nun in Karlsruhe wohne und nicht mehr so oft die Gelegenheit habe mit den anderen dort hinzufahren. War sogar das erste - wohl auch letzte - Mal dieses Jahr! 
Und der einzige der gemeckert hatte war der Anwohner ganz unten, an dessen Zaun man entlangkommt: "Habt Ihr sie noch alle?!". 
Dafür gab es Begeisterungsrufe vom Lift runter, für eine Gruppe sind wir extra noch mal ein Stück hinauf, weil sie Fotos machen wollten,  unten an der Straße wurden wir von einem Renter nach unserem Material gefragt und auf dem Parkplatz trafen wir auch noch mal auf Leute die uns vom Lift aus gesehen hatten und sich einfach nur besorgt danach erkundigten, ob wir gestürzt seien. Wahrscheinlich hatten sie uns bei dem Absatz gesehen, wo wir auf einmal nach unten weggetaucht sind.
Na ja, wir wissen natürlich um die Problematik. Aber wie schon mal in einem anderen Thread geschrieben ... wie man in den Wald hineinruft, so schallt es hinaus! Es ist halt was anderes, wenn man ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste runterbrettert. Wir hatten halt rechtzeitig vor den Leuten gebremst und dafür auch nur freundliche Blicke geerntet.


----------



## nitro_x (1. November 2005)

Habts paar Bilder geschossen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockyalex! (1. November 2005)

Hi,
kann mich Dave nur anschliessen  . Die Diskussion hatten wir ja schon...  .

Ansonsten: Ich kann nichts dafür!!! (für alle die denken, Alex war dabei, da muss ja was brechen) Wir hatten ja noch gar nicht angefangen!!! Hoffentlich dauerts nicht zu lange, MCfly. 

Insgesamt wars doch sehr cool, Bilder gibts bei Dave unter www.Trailhunter.de ; so ab Dienstag. 
Wir haben auch gefilmt...Wobei ich hoffentlich bald mal einen Rechner hab mit dem ich das ganze Material mal zu einer ordentlichen DVD zusammen brennen kann.

Gruß Alex


----------



## dave (1. November 2005)

Sorry, die Fotos gibt's erst ab Mittwoch. Ich werd' aber posten, wenn sie online sind. 

Alex hat jetzt übrigens die ganze Strecke geknackt, d. h. er ist auch den großen Leiter-Drop gesprungen!


----------



## Rockyalex! (2. November 2005)

Ganz schön hoch...
aber ungefährlicher als der Sprung, den ich gestern mit Tiger auf der Königsbacher 2 vernichtet hab...  . (Normal mach ich natürlich nix kaputt, aber der war echt gefahrlich)
Wer baut denn so was? Und dann auch noch mitten in die Fahrspur? Wer den mit ordentlich Speed gefahren wäre, den hätte es aber ganz genau in den Anfahrtshang zu dem seit Jahren vorhandenen "Kuhlensprung" gehauen  ; aber den hat ja auch schon jemand entkernt  .

Wer ist das? 

Der soll gerne bauen, aber vielleicht braucht er mal eine Nachhilfestunde im Zimmern.

Gruß Alex


----------



## Joki (2. November 2005)

Rockyalex! schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz schön hoch...
> aber ungefährlicher als der Sprung, den ich gestern mit Tiger auf der Königsbacher 2 vernichtet hab...  . (Normal mach ich natürlich nix kaputt, aber der war echt gefahrlich)
> Wer baut denn so was? Und dann auch noch mitten in die Fahrspur? Wer den mit ordentlich Speed gefahren wäre, den hätte es aber ganz genau in den Anfahrtshang zu dem seit Jahren vorhandenen "Kuhlensprung" gehauen  ; aber den hat ja auch schon jemand entkernt  .
> 
> ...



gut gemacht!
Bin der Meinung das die wilde Bauerei aufhören muss!

Mir geht es voll auf den Senkel, das überall jemand bauen muss!
Wenn ich was auf nem "normalen" Weg sehe,mach ich es auch kaputt!
Dafür gibt es andere Bereiche wo man sich austoben, z.b. Strecke in Boppard!
Wundert mich das das in Koblenz geduldet wird, denn im Stadtwald sind ja anscheinend schon Aufstände wegen normaler Mtb Fahrerei!

Mfg Joki


----------



## dave (2. November 2005)

@guidchen: 
extra für dich!  











@alex: 
wenn sabine wüßte ...


----------



## Guidchen (3. November 2005)

> @guidchen:extra für dich!



Naaaa- da sag ich doch brav  DANKE  !!!    

Wow- was ein Drop. Sowas ist für mich unfahrbar - ich bin ja nur spießiger Tourenbiker, aber bei euch Jungs würde ich gerne mal in die Lehre gehen....   
Muß aber noch ein bisschen (viel) üben ....  

Seiht schon krass aus-ich muss mir das mal in Natura anschaun... 
aber momentan brauchste ja unter der Woche fast nicht mehr aufs Bike. Wenn man von der Arbeit kommt, isses ja fast schon dunkel ...  

Hast du noch ein paar Bilder? Hab Appetit auf mehr   


Gruß

Guidchen


----------



## Rockyalex! (4. November 2005)

Hi Biker, kann nur wiederholen...


			
				Rockyalex! schrieb:
			
		

> (Normal mach ich natürlich nix kaputt, aber der war echt gefahrlich)






			
				Joki schrieb:
			
		

> gut gemacht!
> Bin der Meinung das die wilde Bauerei aufhören muss!
> 
> Mir geht es voll auf den Senkel, das überall jemand bauen muss!
> ...



Ansonsten kratzt das mich nicht, wenn Jungs da was bauen. Weiss ja auch nicht, wie die/der das fahren wollten  

Von den "Aufständen" hab ich, außer virtuell hier im Forum, noch nix mitgekriegt.
Gruss, danke für die coolen Bilder, (durch die tief stehende Sonne sind die Laufräder ganz schön gelb...)
Alex


----------



## >Helge< (4. November 2005)

Ein Bekannter von mir ,mit dem ich im Sommer öfter die Königsbacher runter bin, hat mir jetzt auch von diesem neuen Sprung erzählt.
Für ihn war es wohl auch sehr knapp, da er den Sprung zu spät gesehen hat!
...zum Glück war er nicht ganz so schnell!

...klasse Bilder!


----------



## Joki (4. November 2005)

Rockyalex! schrieb:
			
		

> Von den "Aufständen" hab ich, außer virtuell hier im Forum, noch nix mitgekriegt.
> Gruss, danke für die coolen Bilder, (durch die tief stehende Sonne sind die Laufräder ganz schön gelb...)
> Alex




Achso, also war das mal wieder nur Geschwätz?
Kann man dennoch die 8a am Sendeturm fahren?
Das ist der Weg mit den Naturwellen und Steilkurven....der am Forsthaus rauskommt!

Seitdem man hier im Forum davon hörte, bin ich nur noch die breiten Wege im Koblenzer Stadtwald gefahren!
HAtte keine Lust auf Stress 

Schönes Wochenende 

Joki


----------



## Pedalritter (5. November 2005)

@Joki

Sicher kann man den fahren !! Es ist halt nur seltsam , das wenn ich den Weg gefahren bin hinter fast jeder Kurve dickers Gehölz und Geäst gelegen hat !!
Und von alleine kommen da teilweise Beindicke Äste mit sauberen Schnittkanten nicht hin , oder können die fliegen   .
Denn gefällte Bäme hatte ich an dem weg nicht gesehen !! Das ganze ist zwar schon etwa 6 Wochen her , aber war schon seltsam !!

Gruss von Spay nach Boppard
Pedalritter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockyalex! (5. November 2005)

Joki schrieb:
			
		

> Achso, also war das mal wieder nur Geschwätz?
> Kann man dennoch die 8a am Sendeturm fahren?
> 
> Joki



Ich denke ja; kann man zwar leicht sagen, wenn man selbst nie jemanden getroffen hat, der da Stress macht. 
Gruss Alex


----------



## Joki (5. November 2005)

Pedalritter schrieb:
			
		

> @Joki
> 
> Sicher kann man den fahren !! Es ist halt nur seltsam , das wenn ich den Weg gefahren bin hinter fast jeder Kurve dickers Gehölz und Geäst gelegen hat !!
> Und von alleine kommen da teilweise Beindicke Äste mit sauberen Schnittkanten nicht hin , oder können die fliegen   .
> ...



Naja das mit den querliegenden Stämmen ist ja mittlerweile Standart!
Aber damit haben wir ja kein Problem hab nur kein Bock auf Stress und Anzeigen!

Ich weiss ja nicht wie die Grüne Fraktion in Koblenz abgeht!?

Weil im Winter war der Koblenzer Stadtwald von Boppard immer eine nette Tour....weil überwiegend trocken!

Joki


----------



## Guidchen (5. November 2005)

Bin heute vom Sendeturm den Trail runter zum Remstecken gefahren- es lag nur ein Baum über dem Weg. War aber kein Riesenteil- man konnte noch drüber springen. Ansonsten lass ich es bei dem Trail momentan lieber etwas idyllischer angehen-ist recht schlüpfrig und durch das Laub sieht man keine Wurzeln/Steine etc...


Meine heutige Runde:
Winningen-Koberner Brücke-Niederfell-Singeltrail bergauf bis zum Sportgelände-Sendeturm Nassheck-Waldesch-Sendeturm-Remstecken-Schwedenschanze runter-Gülser Brücke-Winningen

War dreckig aber schön   


Gruß

Guidchen


----------



## dodo1912 (6. November 2005)

Hiho - Wollte nur mal kundtun, dass ich noch lebe   

Wenn ihr am WE nochmal fahrt (was mit meiner CC-Schleuder fahrbar ist) meldet euch hier im Forum...bin dann nochmal dabei.


----------



## Mc_Fly (8. November 2005)

Infos zum Rahmenbruch.

Bergamont hat den Rahmen anstandslos getauscht und vorab nen neuen geschickt.

Ich werde den Rahmen diese Woche einschicken. Bin mal gespannt, ob da nochwas kommt.


----------



## dodo1912 (8. November 2005)

Wie sieht das aus - macht jdn von euch bei der Winterpokal-Geschichte mit? Hat jdn Interesse an nem Koblenz-Team? 


Hab mir heute schon meinen ersten Punkt erlaufen   


Gruss Dennis


----------



## karmakiller (9. November 2005)

ja gestern war ja auch noch super Wetter   
meine Motivation fällt aber wohl auch unter Null, wenn draußen Minustemperaturen herrschen und ich im Dezember an Lebkuchen,Schoki und Spekulatius denke


----------



## Pedalritter (9. November 2005)

@ Karmakiller


Quäl Dich !!   


das ist doch der Sinn des Winterpokals !!


----------



## Rockyalex! (9. November 2005)

Mc_Fly schrieb:
			
		

> Infos zum Rahmenbruch.
> 
> Bergamont hat den Rahmen anstandslos getauscht und vorab nen neuen geschickt.



So solls sein  

Wenn ich mir anschau , was für einen Terz Fahrad Franz wegen einem Schuh mit gebrochener Sohle macht...:
 Einschicken, warten ( über 4 Wochen), Terz machen meinerseits... FF:"Ich muss das dann auf meine eigene Kappe nehmen, weil von Specialized noch nichts zurück ist..." , neuen Schuh aussuchen, weiterfahren.   Servicewüste?

Gruss Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karmakiller (9. November 2005)

ich kauf beim FF auch nur im äußersten Notfall - 
ich glaub jeder Versender ist kulanter


----------



## dave (9. November 2005)

@Guidchen: 
Hab' die anderen Fotos jenes Tages nun online auf meiner Website. 

@Mc_Fly:
Das ist ein Service!


----------



## Guidchen (9. November 2005)

sehr schöne Bilder Dave - auch fotografisch   

und Alex ist ja ne richtige Pistensau   


Respekt und *Hutzieh*   



Gruß

Guido


----------



## Rockyalex! (10. November 2005)

@Dave: Sind die Bilder die ich gemacht hab alle nix? Da kann wohl einer besser radfahren als knipsen... Ansonsten sehr schöne Bilder, besonders die Zusammengebauten  
@Guidchen: so schlimm ists auch wieder nicht. Schau dir mal Amir an; Ich sag nur 360°...

*Hat jemand Lust heut abend in die Dunkelheit zu biken? * Start Koblenz Oberwerth um ca 17.30Uhr? Ich schau hier noch mal rein bevor ich fahr.

Alex


----------



## dave (10. November 2005)

@Alex:
Ist halt nur so, dass bei den Drops von Swen und mir gerade der Schatten auf uns fällt während der Hintergrund von der Sonne angestrahlt wird. Und bei der Schikane waren meine halt zufälligerweise für die Montage gerade passender. 
Haste eigentlich mal einen Blick auf Deine Federung bei der Landung vom Baum-Drop geworfen?


----------



## Guidchen (10. November 2005)

> Hat jemand Lust heut abend in die Dunkelheit zu biken?



hört sich prima an- hab aber leider diese und die ganze nächste Woche keine Zeit- da ich noch nebenbei arbeite.

Habe auch noch kein Flutlicht. Hast du eine fertige oder eine Selbstbau-Halogen-Lampe? Hab auch schon überlegt, mir eine zu basteln. Man kommt ja zu dieser Jahreszeit als arbeitender Mensch unter der Woche kaum mehr zum Biken.   






> Haste eigentlich mal einen Blick auf Deine Federung bei der Landung vom Baum-Drop geworfen?


Hihihi- ich würde mal sagen, der zur Verfügung stehende Federweg wird optimal ausgenutzt   
sprich: Das Profil des Vorderreifens kratzt an der Gabelbrücke und das Hinterrad reinigt kurz die Sattelstütze    

Das mit dem Federweg eines Helios FR, daß heißt mein 150 Jahre altes CC-Fully mit 80mm FW würde bei solchen Aktionen sicherlich durchbrechen   




@Alex: berichte mal wie´s heute Abend war als einsamer Nightrider. Wenn ich es in diesem Jahr noch schaffe mir so ein Flutlicht zu basteln, werde ich das Nachtbiken auch mal probieren- hab ich bisher noch nie gemacht.


Gruß

Guido


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Siebenberg (10. November 2005)

@ Dave:

Kann mich da nur Alex anschließen.Sind wirklich gut geworden die Bilder.Hoffe das können wir noch mal wiederholen. Fand die Aktion wirklich gelungen. Kommt ja auch auf den Photos rüber.

Hätte demnächst mal wieder Lust auf ne Runde Boppard. Wie schaut es denn kommende Woche aus. Bis einschließlich Di bin ich allerdings schon ausgebucht, leider.

Grüße Swen


----------



## Mc_Fly (11. November 2005)

dave schrieb:
			
		

> @Mc_Fly:
> Das ist ein Service!


Das kann man nicht anderst ausdrücken


----------



## dodo1912 (11. November 2005)

Hiho!

Wer interesse hat uns (Pedalritter und mich) beim Sturm auf den *Winterpokal *zu unterstützen kann sich gerne im Team Rhein_Mosel_MTB_Treff anmelden. Es sind noch 3 Plätze frei...

Angestachelt durch den Wettbewerbsgedanken bin ich wie ein verrückter am Trainieren   


Gruss Dennis


----------



## Ede (11. November 2005)

dodo1912 schrieb:
			
		

> Hiho!
> 
> Wer interesse hat uns (Pedalritter und mich) beim Sturm auf den *Winterpokal *zu unterstützen kann sich gerne im Team Rhein_Mosel_MTB_Treff anmelden. Es sind noch 3 Plätze frei...
> 
> ...



Super Idee!!
"Bewerbung" auf Mitgliedschaft im Team Rhein_Mosel_MTB_Treff abgesendet.
Als minimum steuere ich pro Woch 20 Punkte bei. Hoffe das reicht für die Aufnahme..  

Momentan liege ich allerdings auf Platz 324    
Dafür habe ich mir vorgenommen den Winter komplett durchzufahren und wie ein Eichhörnchen Pünktchen für Pünktchen zu sammeln. Unter die Top 100 in der Teamwertung sollten wir uns aber retten


----------



## Pedalritter (11. November 2005)

@Ede ,

Na dann HERZLICH WILLKOMMEN  im TEAM . Na dann ist ja wenigstens jemand da , der uns RAUSREIßT !!  . Ne Quatsch , ich hoffe das sich bei mir der Stress in den nächsten Tagen legt , und dann geb ich wieder Vollgas   , und tu etwas fürs Punktekonto   .

Dann müßte man mal ne Teamtour an einem WE. machen , dann gibts richtig Punkte !! .

Bis denne Jörg


----------



## dodo1912 (11. November 2005)

bin ich dabei! - Bei der TeamTour

Wir brauchen noch 2 Man(n) !!! 

Ich komm gerade vom Cage-Soccer ... werd ich mal eben eintragen...Man mir tun die Fuesse weh   2 Std Fussball 4 vs 4 in der Halle das hat was.


----------



## Rockyalex! (12. November 2005)

Guidchen schrieb:
			
		

> Hihihi- ich wÃ¼rde mal sagen, der zur VerfÃ¼gung stehende Federweg wird optimal ausgenutzt
> sprich: Das Profil des Vorderreifens kratzt an der GabelbrÃ¼cke und das Hinterrad reinigt kurz die SattelstÃ¼tze
> 
> Das mit dem Federweg eines Helios FR, daÃ heiÃt mein 150 Jahre altes CC-Fully mit 80mm FW wÃ¼rde bei solchen Aktionen sicherlich durchbrechen
> ...



Nightride war cool! Und eh du stundenlang bastelst kauf die erst mal eine Sigma Lampe fÃ¼r 75â¬ mit Akku.
Die ist auf dem Helm am besten aufgehoben, dann reicht sie, auÃer auf der KÃ¶nigsbacher locker, aus.

Du weisst gar nicht, wie recht du mit der SattelstÃ¼tze hast, denn der Big Betty schleift tatsÃ¤chlich in diesem Moment an dem Zuggegenhalter der SattelstÃ¼tze   .
Vorne ist die Gabel allerdings erst einmal durchgeschlagen. (In Portes du Soleil, bei einem wirklich hohen Drop)

Gruss, Schattenknipser, Alex


----------



## dave (12. November 2005)

Siebenberg schrieb:
			
		

> Wie schaut es denn kommende Woche aus. Bis einschließlich Di bin ich allerdings schon ausgebucht, leider.



Ich bin erst in zwei Wochen wieder da. Meld mich dann noch mal!


----------



## dodo1912 (14. November 2005)

dodo1912 schrieb:
			
		

> Hiho!
> 
> Wer interesse hat uns (Pedalritter und mich) beim Sturm auf den *Winterpokal *zu unterstützen kann sich gerne im Team Rhein_Mosel_MTB_Treff anmelden. Es sind noch 3 Plätze frei...
> 
> ...




Kommt Leute...Wo sind die 10-20 Leute, die sich im Sommer jeden Di in der nähe vom Bhf eingefunden haben?


Wir brauchen noch 2 Mann im Team...Will den Teamnamen auf der Startseite (unter den Top 10) sehen


----------



## gypsy (21. November 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte mal fragen ob es Euren Dienstagstreff auch zu winterlichen Zeiten gibt? Bin relativ neu hier und hab leider noch keine Bike-Kollegen kennengelernt. Und alleine fahren is irgendwie nich so prickelnd...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockyalex! (24. November 2005)

Eigentlich gibt's ihn nicht  .

Ich zum Beispiel fahr aber durch und werd am *Samstag gegen 13.00Uhr * fahren. Bei Interesse meld dich einfach hier. Ich denke wir treffen uns am Oberwerth Stadion. (Treppe)
Die Einladung gilt natürlich für alle; ich denk wir werden eh keine Bäume ausreissen, Hauptsache wir sitzen auf dem Rad.


----------



## dodo1912 (24. November 2005)

RIchtig so!   


Wie schoen ist es doch, wenn nach ner 2,5 Std Tour die Fuesse langsam wieder auftauen und man wieder Gefuehl in die Finger bekommt 


Ich fahre auch durch aber eher hier in der Heimat....


----------



## niko. (24. November 2005)

Hallo alex,

wir wollen am Wochenende biken hast du Lust? Am Samstag 13.00 in Neuwied und Rengsdorf. Und am Sonntag vielleicht an die Lahn. Melde dich mal. 

Gruß niko


----------



## dodo1912 (24. November 2005)

Sa 14:15 ist doch da (in Rengsdorf) ein MTB Treff...wollt ihr euch da nicht anschließen?


----------



## Rockyalex! (24. November 2005)

Am Samstag 13.00 Uhr bin ich mit dabei, wenns sein muss auch auf eurer Rhein-Seite.
Bis dann, Treffpunkt am Telefon,
Alex


----------



## Redstar (29. November 2005)

Hi,

Wie sieht das denn aus mit dem Winterpokal? Wo findet der statt und in welchen Abständen?
Ich war im Sommer ein paar Mal Dienstags da (Blaues Canyon Hardtail) und wollte den Winter durchfahen. Wäre ab Januar wieder in Koblenz und besitze kein Auto, was die Sache wahrscheinlich etwas schwierig macht.
Hätte aber Interesse, falls ihr noch jemanden sucht.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## dodo1912 (30. November 2005)

Tja...leider war der "Anmeldeschluss" fuer die Teamwertung schon...

Offiziell wird wohl auch nicht gefahren.

Schau aber dennoch oefter mal hier rein. Ab und zu werden dann Touren am We organisiert...


Gruss Dennis


----------

